# exterior painting tarpon springs florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The guys are really kickin a$$ on this 1.Started Monday.Should be completed next Wednesday.
Full exterior re-paint.A bunch of wood repairs.4 decks to stain & 2 stairways to stain.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here are a few pics I took this morning. We had a very heavy fog comin in off the Gulf.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

cool project


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like the crews working well together. Up here in new England we are jealous that your working outside right now.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have a fantastic group of guys working here. It's an absolute pleasure to get up everyday knowing that I can give our customers a really good team that they will be happy to have around their home for a few days.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

You are blessed with a good crew and steady work, Keep up the good work Aaron!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> You are blessed with a good crew and steady work, Keep up the good work Aaron!


Aaron, looks like "big al" needs to get a bigger ladder, the one he is on has a capacity of 225lbs. Something happens "big al" will be driving that new van you just got.....:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Thanks for the heads up


Anytime....buddy


----------

